# Thyroid papillary cancer with spread to neck lymph gland



## Hope57 (Sep 16, 2010)

Has anyone had thyroid cancer with lymph gland spread to neck?
If so, what is the cure rate?


----------



## CareBear3030 (Jun 9, 2010)

Metastisis into the lymph nodes indicates a higher rate of possible reoccurance, but not any worry of any higher mortality rate. Which for papillary it is 99% at 5 years and 80-90% @ 10 years. Given that a large percentage of people that get this cancer are already older... that 80-90% could certainly be that they passed for other reasons.

You will have to watch reoccurance closer, but you have the same great prognosis as the rest of us!

http://www.endocrineweb.com/conditions/thyroid-cancer/papillary-cancer
_"Papillary tumors are the most common of all thyroid cancers (>70%). Papillary carcinoma typically arises as an irregular, solid or cystic mass that arises from otherwise normal thyroid tissue. This cancer has a high cure rate with ten year survival rates for all patients with papillary thyroid cancer estimated at 80-90%. Cervical metastasis (spread to lymph nodes in the neck) are present in 50% of small tumors and in over 75% of the larger thyroid cancers. The presence of lymph node metastasis in these cervical areas causes a higher recurrence rate but not a higher mortality rate. Distant metastasis (spread) is uncommon, but lung and bone are the most common sites. Tumors that invade or extend beyond the thyroid capsule have a worsened prognosis because of a high local recurrence rate."_


----------



## Hope57 (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks for the info, i think whenever you hear lymph gland spread you think total body
spread.


----------

